# Sunday's Show and Tell ...5/24/20



## jd56 (May 24, 2020)

Memorial Day! 
Thanks to all our Service members that have sacrificed their lives to protect us all.

Thanks to all that are still serving as well.

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
Whether, it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (May 24, 2020)

Nothing classic or antique, but very helpful getting stubborn tires on the classic and antique rims.






I got two Greenfield kickstands (Made in the USA). I believe with the COVID 19 Bike Boom, people that buy higher end bikes, find that they do not come with kickstands. So these are becoming a fast selling item.


Yep , nothing real exciting...one day.
Anyway,  I hope everyone has a great and safe holiday weekend.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (May 24, 2020)

Some cool trading stuff


----------



## petritl (May 24, 2020)

Local speed/machine shop went out of business. I ended up with a December of 1969 440 block,  9 sets of BB heads, and a pair of bike racks for my home office came in the mail.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (May 24, 2020)

First,  my thoughts are with JD and Mrs. Hope you are both holding up okay .

Oh yes I did ! Got this beauty sent home . Thanks to JO BO .










Then scored this .


----------



## rollfaster (May 24, 2020)

Picked up another Corvette yesterday and a bunch of parts thanks to my cousin Ted. October of 54 frame stamp with some nice correct bars. Should be a fun build.


----------



## rickyd (May 24, 2020)

36?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 24, 2020)

A huge shout out to @Sprockets for picking these up for me at an auto swap last weekend. I have the regular Merc trike but it was a package deal. I violated one of my cardinal rules of trike collecting by buying a project but maybe I'll luck out and find a 12" Murray with the parts I need for the antenna trike. Looks like the handlebars are adjustable similar to Kelly bars. V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldbikes (May 24, 2020)

A late 50’s sled to add to the collection, some soda crates and a rare style - 4 bottle - beer crate...


----------



## Krakatoa (May 24, 2020)

$1 for all at a yard sale





$5 stapler


----------



## cadillacbike (May 24, 2020)

Pick this 48 Hawthorne up made by Rollfast. Still has the wards Riverside Deluxe tires on it that holds air.


----------



## higgens (May 24, 2020)

Got a few skylark parts


----------



## catfish (May 24, 2020)

Oldbikes said:


> A late 50’s sled to add to the collection, some soda crates and a rare style - 4 bottle - beer crate...View attachment 1200075
> 
> View attachment 1200076
> 
> View attachment 1200077



Beautiful sled!


----------



## biggermustache (May 24, 2020)

I know I posted these earlier this week, but I am so excited to get them. Got them 10 miles from my house! (Plus I think I did VERY well with the price.)


----------



## JKT (May 24, 2020)

I can't get to my boat right now we had major flooding and dams and bridges breaking and collapsing.. but I did pick up a few items for the restoration of my Ex-Detroit Police Boat this week.. I bought a rare 1947 Perko  "Siro-Lite" combination navigation light/siren.. and another Perko "Sea-Mite" siren and a set of vintage Police lights .. I'm not sure which siren I will use.. Probably the Sea-Mite..


----------



## Jay81 (May 24, 2020)

My dad tought me how to repair bikes as a kid, I think I got started in the late 1980s. He also got me interested in vintage and antique bikes.
Since long before I was born, he would repair and sell used bikes. Many came from the trash, or coworkers, even from people on his mail route. Anything that was repairable would get fixed and sold in the front yard. Anything beyond repair would get parted out and save the parts for fixing other bikes. Rarely did we have to buy any parts because he usually had what we needed.

He decided this past week that he won't be using any of this, and gave me the remaining parts he still had in his garage.





























Literally more than a lifetime supply of axle nuts. Still have a bunch that he's given me over the years, but he gave me the rest. The ones in the bucket fit ND model D, need to figure out what front hubs the nuts in the box fit.








Elgin Redbird Jr tricycle, he bought from a guy named Carl on his mail route in the mid to late 80s. Carl got it new when he was a kid. It's been hanging on the wall in my dad's garage for as long as I can remember.
























And a bicycle tool kit. He acquired this from a guy he bought a bike from in the 80s. The guy had worked as a bicycle repairman on Belle Isle when he was 18 or 19, around 1945. Still in great condition. No markings that I could see on the box or the tools except for the ND disc tool that was included but not actually part of the kit.


----------



## redline1968 (May 24, 2020)

This popped up yesterday..A shouldn’t of purchase I guess.. or a virus purchase or loss of freedom purchase or watching business go down purchase.. I don’t know...lol... it is in nice condition though..lol


----------



## petritl (May 24, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> This popped up yesterday..A shouldn’t of purchase I guess.. or a virus purchase or loss of freedom purchase or watching business go down purchase.. I don’t know...lol... it is in nice condition though..lol
> View attachment 1200200
> 
> View attachment 1200201



I rode one of these at a VMBC meet (Portland,IN) when I was a kid in the early 80s.. what a fun bike!


----------



## Oldbikes (May 24, 2020)

catfish said:


> Beautiful sled!



Thanks catfish, it’s the brother to this never seen before color variation...


----------



## catfish (May 24, 2020)

Oldbikes said:


> Thanks catfish, it’s the brother to this never seen before color variation...
> 
> View attachment 1200237




WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stoney (May 24, 2020)

Just got back from picking up this Mr. Peanut store display. 40" tall


----------



## Rustngrease (May 24, 2020)

Found this cute little tiger


----------



## Rustngrease (May 24, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> A huge shout out to @Sprockets for picking these up for me at an auto swap last weekend. I have the regular Merc trike but it was a package deal. I violated one of my cardinal rules of trike collecting by buying a project but maybe I'll luck out and find a 12" Murray with the parts I need for the antenna trike. Looks like the handlebars are adjustable similar to Kelly bars. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1200068
> 
> ...



Awesome little trikes


----------



## Rustngrease (May 24, 2020)

stoney said:


> Just got back from picking up this 1940's Mr. Peanut store display. 40" tall
> 
> View attachment 1200317
> 
> View attachment 1200318



What a great find


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 24, 2020)

This Elgin is a new purchase for me; a big thanks to George for selling it and Eric Baker for the photos and logistics.













I also got my Racycle motorbike model back together today. A huge thanks to everyone involved with the project including: Tom Hughs @buck hughes , Tom Clark @TWBikesnstripes (bars), Gary @Myron (bull dog grips), Matt for repair/truing of the wheels and tire mounting @Barnegatbicycles , Pierce @piercer_99 (wheel set), Marty for the tire lead @cyclingday , Neil Bailey (badge), and Kenny for advice @bentwoody66 . It often takes a community to compete a bicycle project.  Today, I took a ride around the Santa Fe Plaza on the Racycle and received many nice compliments.


----------



## stezell (May 24, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> This Elgin is a new purchase for me; a big thanks to George for selling it and Eric Baker for the photos and logistics.
> 
> View attachment 1200348
> View attachment 1200345
> ...



Some good looking rides buddy.


----------



## Just Jeff (May 24, 2020)

Got a really nice tank for my ‘53 girls Schwinn this week. Matches so well you’d think it was born there


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 24, 2020)

New Mexico Brant said:


> This Elgin is a new purchase for me; a big thanks to George for selling it and Eric Baker for the photos and logistics.
> 
> View attachment 1200348
> View attachment 1200345
> ...



You better be posting these Racycle pics over at my page Buster!!!!!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (May 24, 2020)

I'm picking out a new project.  I want to something like the completed Hudson


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 24, 2020)

Went to look at a Roadmaster cycle truck, which is a dream bike of mine(more on that another time) last week after a small group ride. Since it had been messed with, I turned it down before. Was "Upgraded" with new dropouts to accept a modern disc brake wheel and had a platform "crafted" & "welded" to the head tube. Sorry I don't have more pics of the "craftsmanship". Looks like something I can work with and will try to keep the Sram 3 speed hub & disc since I want gears for this any way. Figured out with some fiddling the ugly vertical dropouts have just enough wiggle room to get the chain tight & this should work! SOOooo excited to have this bike and couldn't beat the price! Thanks Tony!!    



me
Met my friend today & lopped off the platform to build a proper replacement support for the basket.  Will work on servicing & dialing in the ride while that's being constructed.



Messed with it some more but no pics until tomorrow. All paint has been stripped as I got it so I want to do a patina finish on this one. Luckily there was hard rain on the way home with it to start the process.

Then a Special Surprise Thanks to @eddie_bravo for making a deal, expertly packing & shipping a sweet Shelby to my man Tony for me to talk him into selling to me!! He didn't even finish unpacking it yet and felt I should have it since he knows I will make something nice with it. I don't have pics yet since I met my friend to iron out a plan for my RM C/T today. Thanks to you both. I am a happy guy!



And also picked up a modern springer to bend to my liking for another freaky little muscle bike project I've been playing around with. This should be the final piece to make that vision come to life. 



Not a bunch of stuff but very happy with these things. That dang Roadmaster. Haven't been this excited over a bike in a long time.....


----------



## island schwinn (May 24, 2020)

Just some stuff.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 24, 2020)

Been slow this week, but a couple items showed up.












I'm gonna pull a "Hammond" and post something that's not quite here yet. Something with 4 wheels instead of the usual 2. A 1950 Ford 2dr Custom Sedan. She should be here by next week or so.












Keep your peepers open for items I plan to post up for sale. I gotta recoup from this unexpected purchase


----------



## JRE (May 24, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Been slow this week, but a couple items showed up.
> View attachment 1200646
> View attachment 1200647
> 
> ...



Nice. It needs some Fenton Headers and Aluminum Heads


----------



## island schwinn (May 24, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Been slow this week, but a couple items showed up.
> View attachment 1200646
> View attachment 1200647
> 
> ...



Just couldn't hold it in,eh?


----------



## fordmike65 (May 24, 2020)

JRE said:


> Nice. It needs some Fenton Headers and Aluminum Heads



That's the plan...as soon as I can afford it. Already has an Edlebrock intake, dual carbs and a small cam. Not trying to win any races tho.Just a cruiser.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 25, 2020)

Sweet Ford Mike!! Wow!  


In my vintage bike activity over the past couple days induced stupor last night (think Pee Wee after a weekend film festival) I forgot to include a brand new Astra 10 speed an ex-girlfriend gave me...






A quick look-see while loading/unloading shows VERY little use. Everything seems as it was the day it left the shop but a little dusty. Told her I would probably give it a once over, clean it up and give it to someone that NEEDS a good quality, lightweight, stylish bicycle and she is fine with that. Just wants it out of her garage.(she has 4, her 2 daughters 3+each) I'm willing to bet that once I fine tune and clean it up she will want it back.  She's almost as bad as I am.


----------



## BFGforme (May 25, 2020)

A buddy stopped by for a couple social distancing beers and asked if I knew anyone who is interested in a early ND two speed and immediately said um duh.... me! Gave me a great deal on it and it came with extra later actuator and adjusting barrel!


Never had one before so should be fun! Came with a crazy 12 tooth sprocket! Now just need a fore brake for the'41 Henderson I've been working on! Both these will improve the looks and performance of it...


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 25, 2020)

Late to the party, traveling all day Sunday- 
Happy Memorial Day Folks!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (May 25, 2020)

Jesse McCauley said:


> Late to the party, traveling all day Sunday-
> Happy Memorial Day Folks!
> 
> View attachment 1200989
> ...



Alright what is it Jesse?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## marching_out (May 25, 2020)

Picked up this Tiger. Online auctions are dangerous.


----------



## Scott Clark (May 30, 2020)

petritl said:


> Local speed/machine shop went out of business. I ended up with a December of 1969 440 block,  9 sets of BB heads, and a pair of bike racks for my home office came in the mail.
> 
> View attachment 1200017
> 
> View attachment 1200018



Nice bikes! What is the one in front and what year is it?


----------



## biggermustache (May 30, 2020)

Look what followed me home!


----------



## petritl (May 31, 2020)

Scott Clark said:


> Nice bikes! What is the one in front and what year is it?



The one on the right is a late 1940s Gloria


----------



## barneyguey (May 31, 2020)




----------



## barneyguey (May 31, 2020)

I'll get you a better photo when I get this one. Barry


----------

